# Any one gonna hit the Bluewater this weekend??



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about heading out Sunday. Anyone got a report or know what the water looks like??
Thanks
Milo


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesterday the seas for Sat. were 1 to 2 now they are up to 2 to 3. If it goes beyond 2 to 3 we probably will not go.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good Scott!!...We may try Sunday if the weather hold outs and we get the rudder installed tomorrow!!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes We will be out there around the nipple and elbow most likely


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Nipple*

That area is closed to fishing until the 28th due to the military exercise the elbow and spur will be ope but all points north and east of there will be closed for awhile


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

how do u get info on military closures? 850 341-9718


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I just looked at Hiltons and even though he has not been able to get a good Sat shot, it sure seems like there is more Blue out there than there should be given what Isaac dumped in the Delta. Anyone else think that?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Might the the way the currents are running...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like 3 to 5 all weekend now!!!! Dang!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeh Scott. It's not looking good for Team Fever Reliever. We'll probably wait and try next weekend.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

only closed during the week days 7a-noon not weekend


----------

